# Running HGH



## Captian Joniathis (Oct 31, 2014)

Alright so I've been doing 5 IU daily for the last 5 months and noticed the beginning effects after the second month, joint aches, improved sleep pattern, cramps in forearms and hands/feet, skin texture, very pleased and confident to know i have growth that is not bunk

Just throwing this question out to any of you experienced growth users

Does the cramps in the hands ever go away or get better?

Not that i have an issue with them i just use my hands a lot and need them for things that they wont cramp up constanlty and unable to move


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been out gh for over 3 years mostly hrt, but have gone as high as 8iu per day.

I have found tappering up is by far the easiest way to manage sides.  If you have experiencing sides to the point is effecting your everyday life just go down 1 or 2 iu's per day...and the slowly increase.

I am on 4iu's today ~ 2iu am 2iu before bed (I am 48 so I am not worried about my natural night time release at this point).  I find taking twice daily also keeps sides to a minimum for me.


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 31, 2014)

Shxt i started at 2ius ed, a week later bumped up to 3ius
Than a week later i started doin 20iu 3x week, haven't gottwn any negative sides 
Been on for a month a look fuller than before...
#TeamGrowthHormone


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 6, 2014)

Captian Joniathis said:


> Alright so I've been doing 5 IU daily for the last 5 months and noticed the beginning effects after the second month, joint aches, improved sleep pattern, cramps in forearms and hands/feet, skin texture, very pleased and confident to know i have growth that is not bunk
> 
> Just throwing this question out to any of you experienced growth users
> 
> ...



have you had any blood work done to confirm your gh is good or are you just basing that on the sides?


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 6, 2014)

what lab of GH..??

if you have good rips, than yes, it will be bad.  

you kinda need to massage them a bit and try to work out the cramps.  going up 1iu every 2/3wks will also keep the sides/cramping less too.


----------

